# Extended cranking before starting



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

My 2013 1.4 with 92000 miles will crank fine when started first thing but after driving for maybe 30 minutes and sitting for around 90 minutes it cranks over 5-8 seconds before starting. I had the battery ,starter and alternator tested all was ok. I did replace the battery with a new H7 agm. Ground wire has been replaced and all grounds cleaned and tightened. I still have the same issue the next day. I don't know what else to check. Voltage is at 14.8 then goes down to 12.7 after driving for 15 minutes or so.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

When did you replace your Spark Plugs last ??


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Fuel pressure, cam or crank angle sensor.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

just did plugs and coil pack at 85k


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Someone will pipe-in and give you other possibilities.
Might be worth re-checking plug gaps.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks will check gaps .


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Gaps at 28 on all plugs


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have checked all I can and it still does not start right up after the first crank of the day. Starts fine first thing in the morning and then has the problem.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Another simple check would be the Air Filter. Change if needed.
ALSO:...Another thing to try would be, when you are starting the engine during a time it will "crank" longer, when you first turn on the key, don't crank the engine immediately, just turn the key to "on" first, listen for the fuel pump to initialize, then when the humming stops crank the engine and see if it starts easier.
Hope these help !!! 
Stay Healthy my Friend.......


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll give that a try, thanks!


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

update, still not found the problem yet. have checked everything from the above posts. no codes yet.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Funny how 90 minutes causes issue but multiple hours don't. 
Has to be Fuel or Spark related you'd think. Heat could factor in as well but probably not after 1-1/2 hours.
Make sure your coolant level is correct. Might want to check plug boots on the coil pack, make sure their seated properly.
Don't know what else to try.
At least your car is starting. 
Might be normal for your car.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I changed the coil pack and it did not help, now it has done the same thing once at first start up when it has sat over night.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Might try some good injector cleaner added to your fuel.
Are you running the correct fuel for your Cruze ??


----------

